# Aer Lingus flight times changed



## TLC (6 Jul 2010)

We booked flights for the rugby weekend in Edinburgh on 22nd June for next Feb departing at 10.40.  We recd a change email to 7.00 pm which is annoying.  On ringing Aer Lingus a few minutes ago I was told that not only is there a schedule change from 10.40, but that they now only have 1 flight to Edinburgh that day at 7.00 pm.  The usual quote when I asked them - refer to terms & conditions etc.  And I was also told that they only have 1 flight that day at 7.00 pm.  I find it VERY hard to believe that they will have only 1 flight on rugby weekend.  Has this happened to anyone else?  The website had flights on this morning departing at 10.40 & when I said this to the call centre she said that although it was on the website if I went to try & book it it wouldn't allow me to do it - I must have a try.  No wonder they are losing money treating customers like this!!


----------



## TLC (6 Jul 2010)

Just tried to book the flight on their website - it did allow me to go thru to the credit card page - I was afraid to try any further in case they charged me.  Just to let  you know the flight had gone up to €374 the one we booked was €148  - maybe now I know the reason, somebody didn't realise it was a rugby weekend!


----------



## Mucker Man (6 Jul 2010)

Just had the same email but I'm flying from Cork. The return leg has been changed for 12.45pm to 9.05pm on Monday (Feb 28th) but there is loads of availablility on their website for the 12.45pm flight!
When I rang I was told there is a problem with the system and to ring back this afternoon.
Sounds like they are pushing the early bookers to a later flight to cash in on the rugby crowd.


----------



## TLC (6 Jul 2010)

We're flying from Cork also & our return leg changed the same as yours Mucker Man - if you do ring this afternoon would you let us know how you get on, it would be interesting to know.


----------



## Mucker Man (6 Jul 2010)

Update

I rang Aer Lingus back and they said the afternoon flight back to Cork on Monday (Feb 28th) has been cancelled and replaced by the 9.00pm flight.
I told her I didn't believe her and I would keep an eye on there website as I think they will fly as many people as they can on as many flights as they can on the most popular weekend of the year in Edinburgh.

She did offer me a refund, change of date or a change of airport!!!


----------



## TLC (6 Jul 2010)

Just checked their website again & the flights are still up & the timetable has not been changed.  If it isn't changed by tomorrow I'll contact them again - we were also offered a refund. I agree that it is unbelievable that there will only be 1 flight from Cork on the Friday & 1 flight from Edin on the Monday - but I am quoting the information I got from their customer service person


----------



## Homer (6 Jul 2010)

What they're doing sounds totally outreageous and there's no way you should let them get away with it.  If necessary, you could go on Joe Duffy and create a stink about it.

Homer


----------



## Pat Bateman (6 Jul 2010)

Homer said:


> What they're doing sounds totally outreageous and there's no way you should let them get away with it. If necessary, you could go on Joe Duffy and create a stink about it.
> 
> Homer


 
+1

What seems to be happening here is an outrage.

What's to stop an airline cancelling anyone's flights to squeeze a bigger fare out of them?

I never thought I'd say this...talk to Joe!


----------



## Moral Ethos (6 Jul 2010)

Indeed, Joe is your best bet. Joe has shamed EI into action in the past.


----------



## niceoneted (6 Jul 2010)

This is unbelievable behaviour and from what I can see is being done to benefit the company alone. 
Agree with the 'talk to Joe'!!


----------



## Mucker Man (6 Jul 2010)

I have just emailed Joe, something I thought I'd never do!
I will ring Aer Lingus in the morning again and ask them to change the flight back.
I will update again after speaking to them in the morning.


----------



## shesells (7 Jul 2010)

It's in your booking T&Cs that flight times may change and that you are entitled to seats on the new flight or a refund in that situation. 

We're going to Edi for the game also and while I have match tickets and the hotel booking sorted for months, no flights will be booked this side of Christmas. Will prob fly into Newcastle and drive up...having flown into Edi and Glasgow in the past, Newcastle was actually the most fun...and economical way to get to and from the game.


----------



## Moral Ethos (7 Jul 2010)

> It's in your booking T&Cs that flight times may change and that  you are entitled to seats on the new flight or a refund in that  situation.


The thing is they have not changed the flights at all. They are bumping early bookers so they can price gouge other people.


----------



## TLC (7 Jul 2010)

Update
Just checked the website again & the flights from Cork at 10.40 on Fri 25th & return on Mon 28th still showing as available - hope this is featured on Joe Duffy show.  Maybe I should email the show myself - what do you think?  (I also never thought I'd be saying this!!)


----------



## papervalue (7 Jul 2010)

In this case, I would not accept a change of flight like that, even if not going to match you loose the first day over their.

operated by Aer Arann- The flight is operated by Aer Arann which is one of the smaller planes(Could they not put bigger plane on instead and ringfence bookings already made at the price people paid)

As you say, still on website, If not going ahead, It would have been taken down overnight

If it is true and Aerlingus are just moving people on to a later flight- Who ever is behind the move should hang their head in shame.

Good luck to anyone fighting this move


----------



## Mucker Man (7 Jul 2010)

I just spoke to one of Joe's researchers, and sent them the flight details and changes.
He is going to ring Aer Lingus and ask them to explain themselves.

Update to follow


----------



## TLC (7 Jul 2010)

Mucker Man - well done!  I think I'll email them also - anyone else out there??


----------



## Mucker Man (7 Jul 2010)

Please see RTE's reply below.
They will not be persuing the story.


Hi Mark,

For the moment, I’m afraid, we’re not going to pursue your story for Liveline.  I appreciate you getting in touch and there does seem to something unusual about Aer Lingus’ approach here.  From our perspective, though, it’s a less clear-cut story than the versions of this story we’ve heard on the programme before: the fact that your new flight is actually more expensive on their website than the old one; and the fact that the change in flights didn’t immediately follow the announcement of the match fixture, make the suggestion of foul play less obvious and the story more difficult to explain.

Thanks for getting in touch though, Mark.


----------



## TLC (7 Jul 2010)

I'm going to contact the consumers association because the Fri 10.45 & Mon 12.45 flights are still showing up on the website & for every other Friday in January & February.  I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Complainer (7 Jul 2010)

TLC said:


> I'm going to contact the consumers association


They are fairly useless, and have no real teeth. Try the National Consumer Agency (www.consumerconnect.ie)


----------



## TLC (7 Jul 2010)

Just tried consumer connect & apparently we have no rights - the airline can change flight times etc.  So much for the bull on the agreement aer lingus & aer arann have about providing consumers "with more choice" - gangsters!!


----------



## papervalue (7 Jul 2010)

TLC said:


> Just tried consumer connect & apparently we have no rights - the airline can change flight times etc. So much for the bull on the agreement aer lingus & aer arann have about providing consumers "with more choice" - gangsters!!


 
Flight still up for both Friday and Monday at time you wanted.(Think some one in Aerlingus would take them down with the calls they are getting)

The timetable is the same. Are prices got up again since this morning?

Bascially moving people who have already paid a low fare to a later flight.

They have to be breaking some agreement if that flight takes off around them times next February?


----------



## TLC (7 Jul 2010)

I'm checking around to see if any group can give me advice about what they are doing - may as well try!


----------



## Moral Ethos (7 Jul 2010)

I would be looking at breach of contract. There is a solicitor that likes taking them down a peg or two. Remember when they were offering business class by mistake for €5? AL tried to welch on the deal but in a dramatic climbdown they had to honour the deal.


----------



## shesells (7 Jul 2010)

They're not breaching contract - it's in the T&C that flight times can change. Their contract is to get you from Dublin to Edinburgh, and they have offered you a way of doing that.

Another well known airline have been known to change flights by 5 mins just to bump off the low fares passengers when a big event comes up.


----------



## Moral Ethos (7 Jul 2010)

Fair enough if the flight is cancelled, but in this case the original flight still exists and they are accepting bookings at a much higher rate. How do they have the right to bump the people who got in early?


----------



## Homer (7 Jul 2010)

Moral Ethos said:


> Fair enough if the flight is cancelled, but in this case the original flight still exists and they are accepting bookings at a much higher rate. How do they have the right to bump the people who got in early?


 
It seems to be very clear cut.  I don't understand why Liveline feel that it's not worthy of featuring on their show.  

At the very best, it's extreme sharp practice.  At worst, it's fraud.

I think you should write to their customer service department setting out the facts and asking for an explanation.

Homer


----------



## TLC (8 Jul 2010)

I've actually done that this morning - we'll see what happens. Thanks to all for the comments


----------



## Moral Ethos (8 Jul 2010)

Contact the newspapers. Conor Pope should be of assistance.


----------



## TLC (8 Jul 2010)

Thanks Moral Ethos - I might just do that - I've fired a letter off to Aer Lingus, as there doesn't seem to be any email for complaints on their website - only for compliments (???) & to their partner in this enterprise Aer Arann & sent an email to the aviation authority (in for a penny etc.). I'll see what happens.


----------



## TLC (14 Jul 2010)

Just in case anyone is interested I didn't receive a reply from Aer Lingus yet, but I also emailed Aer Arann, this is their reply & my reply to them - to which I did not receive any reply:
   Thank you for your recent e-mail.
   Due to the New Franchise Agreement between Aer Arann and Aer Lingus which came into effect in March 2010 in which Aer Arann Aircraft and Crew will be used for Aer Lingus operated flights, unfortunately Aer Arann have no control over the flight times or dates as the schedules are now set by Aer Lingus.
   Please contact Aer Lingus directly on:
   0818 365 044  (irl)       0871 718 2020 (uk)   www.aerlingus.com

    I can certainly appreciate your annoyance and do apologise for same. I have passed your comments to our Head of Network Planning for his information but if I can be of any further assistance to you please do not hesitate to contact me again.

*My reply to above*

  thank you for the reply.  It does however make a mockery of the statement made by Paul Schütz, Aer Arann Chief Exectutive, who welcomed the franchise agreement saying;
"Our combined brand power and quality products make it an excellent service for passengers and we look forward to welcoming both new and existing Aer Arann and Aer Lingus customers on board our flights from today”.

On the 28th of March 2010.

Fine words!


----------



## Homer (14 Jul 2010)

Correct me if I'm wrong here, but my understanding of what happened is as follows.

Aer Lingus flight (let's call it EI205 for argument's sake) was due to leave in time to get you there for the match.  This was then re-scheduled to a much later time.  A new flight was then introduced (presumably with a different flight number - let's say EI204) that is now available at a much higher cost than the price you paid and that leaves at more or less the same time as was originally scheduled for flight EI205.  Is this correct?

If so, then I don't see how they can dress it up as a schedule change.  I hesitate to use words such as fraud (as I don't want to cause problems for AAM), but at the very least it is a major breach of trust with the airline's customers.

Please keep plugging away.  They should not be allowed to get away with this.


----------



## lou2 (14 Jul 2010)

I agree with the last posters comments. And i'm very surprised that the people at 'Joe Duffy' didn't want to take it on. Are you sure they are clear what was involved? From my reading of it it seems very straightforward. And while Aer Lingus might well be within their rights to do this it leads to very bad customer relations and does nothing for customer loyalty. Maybe that day is gone now.


----------



## Ormond (14 Jul 2010)

This seems suspicious to me too. Conor Pope at the Irish Times might well be interested. Drop him a line.


----------



## TLC (14 Jul 2010)

Homer said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong here, but my understanding of what happened is as follows.
> 
> Aer Lingus flight (let's call it EI205 for argument's sake) was due to leave in time to get you there for the match. This was then re-scheduled to a much later time. A new flight was then introduced (presumably with a different flight number - let's say EI204) that is now available at a much higher cost than the price you paid and that leaves at more or less the same time as was originally scheduled for flight EI205. Is this correct?
> 
> ...


----------



## Homer (14 Jul 2010)

TLC said:


> Homer said:
> 
> 
> > Correct me if I'm wrong here, but my understanding of what happened is as follows.
> ...


----------



## Mucker Man (15 Jul 2010)

Hi,

Joe Duffy wouldn't feature the issue because the flight we got moved onto is €100 dearer than the flight we were moved off, according to Aer Lingus's website, if doesn't make sense as you'd think Aer Lingus would be delighted to move us back to the cheaper flight as they could get more money for the later flight!!! These flight should book out, as it is a 6 Nations Rugby weekend.
I contacted Conor Pope via the email address given for his slot on The Ray Darcy Show on Today FM (pricewatch@todayfm.com, I think), but I have not received a reply yet.
The problem is there is no regulation to stop airlines doing this, they always refer to their T&Cs.

To be honest I'm over it at this stage, I have resigned myself to the fact I will have an extra 8 hungover hours in Edinburgh!


----------



## TLC (15 Jul 2010)

Just for the crack - wld you keep us all updated if you get any reply - I'll do the same.
Actually, I'm just wondering why I'm bothering - I'm not even going to Edinburgh it's my husband & his buddy!!!


----------



## Ormond (15 Jul 2010)

Write to Pope via the Irish Times. He's more likely to check that email address himself - the TodayFM one probably goes through producers. I'm not in the country so can't see the print edition of the paper but his email address is probably in there. Likely to be either cpope@irishtimes.com or pricewatch@irishtimes.com.


----------



## TLC (31 Jul 2010)

Just in case anyone interested - got an email today from Aer Lingus (after firing off another letter) & flights changed back to the original - Result!!!  Thanks for all the comments & advice


----------



## papervalue (31 Jul 2010)

TLC said:


> Just in case anyone interested - got an email today from Aer Lingus (after firing off another letter) & flights changed back to the original - Result!!!  Thanks for all the comments & advice



well done, a lot of other people would have just accepted it considering size of aerlingus.

They most have received a lot of bad press/pressure in relation to this

It should never have occured and as a good will gesture aerlingus should apoligise for their behaviour on this matter


----------



## Homer (2 Aug 2010)

TLC said:


> Just in case anyone interested - got an email today from Aer Lingus (after firing off another letter) & flights changed back to the original - Result!!!  Thanks for all the comments & advice



Well done. Shows that persevering with what seems like a lost cause can sometimes pay off.


----------



## TLC (15 Oct 2010)

Would you adam & eve it - got another email changing the flight to Edinburgh on the 25th Feb 2011 to 7.00 pm from the 10.40 am - when I eventually got thru to their flights information I was again told that there is only 1 flight from Cork to Edinburgh that day, although it's still showing up on their website flight timetable at 10.40 & 17.00.  Of course there is no direct number for customer service & they want me to write in again.  I'll keep a check on the flights for that day & won't be one bit surprised if the 10.40 flight comes up as available at a much increased price again, as I don't believe there is only 1 flight from Cork to Edin for a rugby weekend. How frustrating & what totally rubbish customer service!!!


----------



## Cornie (15 Oct 2010)

OMG, Can't believe this... I've just booked with them for the Italy game (mind you tickets were NOT cheap!) I've also booked my hotel and have my name in for tickets... I'll lose the plot if they change my flights!


----------



## TLC (18 Oct 2010)

Cornie, They are still showing a Friday flight at 10.40 am available on their timetable but if you try the actual booking site only the 7.00 pm flight shows up.  I still can't believe they would only have 1 flight to Edinburgh that day.  I'm not going to phone them again as it's a waste of time, just getting the runaround, but I'll keep any eye on it to see if the early flight becomes available again.


----------

